# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Onde colectar água na zona da Nazaré?

## Marco Lopes

Boas!

Como diz o titulo, gostaria de saber a melhor zona e com água de qualidade na zona entre a Foz do Arelho e S.Pedro de Moel.

Grato
Marco

----------


## helio_mendes

Ola,
Eu vou buscar na zona do porto de abrigo da Nazare.

Abraço

----------

